# Tax software



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

I am looking for suggestion for tax preparation software, I have been using StudioTax for a few years, and this time I found there's some weird problem with the 2009 version.

Is there any other better tax preparation software out there? I need to compare the results.

Thanks!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I have never tried this one, but it is CRA certified and it's free. I used studiotax this year and didn't notice any problems.

Good luck.

http://www.udotaxes.com/eng/index.htm


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried a 2nd tax software and it seems to have the same problem (actually worse), so I am starting to think something wrong with my understanding.

The problem comes from ON(S11) form. There's a line that says "Taxable income from line 260 of your return" - and in that line, StudioTax fill in a number that is greater than the number I see on my line 260. It's about 5k more!

I am trying to figure out if there are other stuff that got calculated to that field and why.

I am gonna give that UDoTaxes a try now ... thanks OptsyEagle


----------



## Farly (Aug 18, 2009)

I have used UFile for last six years, always worked well. It is about half the price of QuickTax.


----------

